# Kayak Trailer build



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

While I was at harbor frieght the other day I saw that they have some trailers there for around 290 dollars. Now I know how harbor frieght stuff is but all I'm putting on it is a couple kayaks and some fishing gear so I bought one. When they brought it out in a cardboard box I thought I had made a mistake, but when I took it out it's all the exact same materials that those $800 trailers at home depot, and lowes are made of. It is just the frame and no deck or railings but everything you need for a trailer is there. We went home, I grabbed a couple friends and some beer and we started in on it. Went to Lowes and got a good deal on some slightly damaged treated lumber and indoor/outdoor carpet and grabbed a couple of those cans of spray on rubber coating. All said and done about 450 dollars invested. A few hours and a few beers later and we had our trailer built. For the money I don't think you can beat it. Just an Idea for those of you looking for a trailer option that doesn't break the bank. By the way you do have to register it. And that's a 16' tarpon on the bottom and the PVC is to prevent any sagging when it gets hot. The trailer is 4' x 8'.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i have a trailer from hobie and yours looks just as nice! Good build brotha!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice 
Looks really good I need to make one do u have pics a little closer up?
Thank u


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ill get some better pics up soon. Wish Id have taken pics along the way


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks good but Id extend the tongue instead of using that PVC to support your Tarpon.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good.
Just keep an eye on the pvc, it might sag over time or break off going over a speed bump due to up-down backlash action.
Maybe some rope from the end up to the top of that rack you added?
Would help stabilize it?


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

WOW I threw this idea out there with a friend last year. We never pulled the trigger on it. I think soon I will go ahead. Nice build.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

The PVC isnt supporting any weight, and its pretty rigid. That kayak is going up for sale soon and itll be another outback down there. We went out today and it held up great. Definitely worth thr money


----------



## KrzyKjun512 (May 3, 2013)

Nice build.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

That's top notch!


----------

